# Woofstock



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Every year they have a big festival for dogs here. I went last year but I was two weeks away from getting my dog. This year I am gonna take Otto down. I know there are a few members from Toronto and I was wondering if any of you are gonna go this year. It takes place this weekend (June 10&11) and it is being held at the St Lawrence Market this year.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

How about if the whole gang from here comes up and stays with you???..


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Sure, why not. I've got a big yard.

Last year I know there were people from dog magazines talking to people about getting photos of their dogs. I'm gonna make sure Otto is at his cutest on Sunday.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

wear that haloween costume..it will almost guarantee an interview and a picture...


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

greg bell said:


> wear that haloween costume..it will almost guarantee an interview and a picture...


Its not about pictures of me dumdum.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I wish I'd heard about this week or two ago so I could have planned to be there. Its only about a 5-hour drive from here and my brother-in-law has tons of relatives in Toronto we could've stayed with... Oh well, maybe next year... Let me know how this one goes Heidi Pooh... pictures of this dog fest would be nice... just how big of an event is this?


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> Its not about pictures of me dumdum.


then put the costume on the dog....


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

Well today we went and we had tons of fun. Got a few good pics.






Otto having fun at the shows.






Crowd shot.






Dr. Stanley Coren (dog expert).






Booth for the golden retriever resue.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

greg bell said:


> then put the costume on the dog....


Looks like someone already went a step further.







Yes, that dog's fur has actually been dyed.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Wow, that looks like it was a really fun event... lots of people and dogs doing silly things and everybody talking doggie stuff... I really like attending doggie events.

I'm gonna definitely be on the look-out for it next year and we do plan to attend.

Next week Wednesday they're having a "Bark in the Park" in Mt. Pleasant and we are going... I went to it last year. It's a smallish event, that draws maybe a couple of hundred doggies and their owners... and the events include, stupid pet tricks and a look-a-like contest, a costume contest and a pet parade among other things. There's a doggie IQ test and a fun easy obstacle course and lotsa prizes from the local TV station to be won. Last year the local AKC put on an agility show and law enforcement demonstrated the capabilities of their canine attack and tracking dogs. I really love being at these events... I can't keep my hands to myself and just can't shut-up at these things... I talk to everybody and grab and pet every dog within reach... I have absolutely no inhibitions or shame at these events.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

monomer said:


> I can't keep my hands to myself and just can't shut-up at these things... I talk to everybody and grab and pet every dog within reach....


You sound like you would really get along with my dad.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

If he's a fun kinda guy (but not in a crude way like my brother-in-law) then yeah, I'd probably like him.


----------



## heidi_pooh (Feb 9, 2006)

monomer said:


> If he's a fun kinda guy (but not in a crude way like my brother-in-law) then yeah, I'd probably like him.


I don't know about fun, maybe to others. He just drives me insane.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

heidi_pooh said:


> ...He just drives me insane.


Oh, so that's your excuse...


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Too bad I didn't know about Woofstock... we've been there couple of times and I am sorry to hear I missed it this year...
Joe


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

*Woofstock 2007 in PA*

If anyone's interested theres a Woofstock in Harrisburg, PA this weekend. Sunday actually. We're heading down to check it out. Here's the link.
WoofStock 2007...Hitch a Ride to WoofStock!


----------

